# Speedometer Not working



## ozzy_2_me (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a '93 altima GXE and the speedometer in not working. i have checked the speedometer and the wire conections and all seems fine any help???


----------



## illig (Feb 22, 2009)

Does the odometer/trip meter work? if those stopped as well, it's likely the speedometer cable that connects the transmission and the gauge cluster)... if those still work, then it's probably an electrical connection somewhere?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Are you getting a Check Engine light? If not then its likely a problem with the needle.


----------

